# an end to the scottish postcode lottery for IVF



## somewhere overthe rainbow (May 14, 2012)

I think it is great that the Scottish government have nationalised guidelines for IVF meaning no matter where you live in Scotland you will be entitled to 2 cycles, although they have made the criteria is very strict.

But what does this mean for us who are in the process of treatment.  I am one of the very lucky ones and that my healthboard offer 3 cycles.  I have just finished my first cycle, and not to sound too selfish, I hope it doesn't effect me.

Congrats to those that means they will be given more chances.

Somewhere x


----------



## MissFruity (Nov 8, 2012)

hey seen this on the news too! i am due to start treatment in august but i will still get 3 shots at it so dont worry u will still be entitled to ure 3 goes also  good luck xxx


----------



## CC_Lee (Nov 8, 2012)

This is awesome news for Scotland. We have recently been told we're not getting IVF on the NHS basically because of their c*ck-up, they didn't refer us before my 38th birthday which is the current criteria in Glasgow. We were all set to make a formal complaint about this but now it looks like we don't have to!


----------

